# Projectors and smoke fluid residue



## Crash_Override (Feb 21, 2017)

Hi, 

Looking in buying a new projector to our theater. I wan't it to be bright (4500-5000 lumens) and also not to heavy (max 8kg), resolution 16:10 (WXGA).

My main question is how will LCD projectors work with smoke fluid residue? I was recommended a DLP projector that has closed assembly for the picture unit. That the LCD units burn it in the panels. That DLP doesn't have that problem.

Is that true? Was looking at Panasonic PT-VW535N


----------



## MNicolai (Feb 21, 2017)

DLP, lamped projectors are indeed susceptible to damage. I can't speak to water-based haze, but I know using standard filters and oil-based haze is proven a recipe for disaster. The damage won't happen overnight, but under regular use in this environment you can expect to see issues over a stretch of time. I don't see this as issue as much with theaters as I do with churches. A theater may never use the projector at the same time as the hazer, or if they do it might be for a run of 5-6 shows two weeks out of the year. A contemporary-style church will use the projector and hazer at the same time 2-3 times a week, 2 hours at a time, 52 weeks a year.

I do recall seeing some higher end Panasonic and Christie laser projectors that are supposedly impervious to haze and fog fluid. The laser phosphor light engines are closed environments with some variety of liquid cooling instead of by airflow. That may or may not be an industry standard. I can't say I've encountered any _lamped_ projectors though at this brightness level that employ anything but fan-based cooling.

Ultimately -- laser or lamped, DLP or LCD, I recommend calling the manufacturer. They can tell you more specifically about the needs for any particular model of projector. Don't be surprised if in one breath they say haze shouldn't be a problem, and if in the next they say any damage from it is not covered under warranty.

I don't know that I would worry about this much though unless you plan on using haze and projection simultaneously on a regular basis. To that end, a 5000lm projector is a commodity these days. In 3-5 years there will be new models either for the same price at higher resolution, or for a fraction of the price they're available at today. Now if you were talking an 8000lm or 13000lm projector, I would want to see more of a 6-8 year service life.

Based on what I've encountered, if you do want something impervious, you may need to go laser -- in which case, call the manufacturer and verify before you buy. The prices on laser-based projectors are coming down dramatically. You still have to ask yourself though if the extra cost for a laser-based projector is worth it, or if you'd rather bank that money up to replace your projector with the next best model in a few years from now.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Feb 21, 2017)

I am glad that you are forward thinking about the life of your projector. I suggest my quick write-up on maintaining your projector. 

As to your specific question, DLP is often better with haze/smoke as long as they have sealed optics. Not every DLP projector will have sealed optics, especially the more budget friendly ones. So, what does that really mean? Smoke and haze fluid will be drawn into the projector by the cooling fans. It will deposit within the projector and has two effects. First, it will potentially have an effect on the optics, and this can dim or blur the image. Secondly, the fluid will adhere to almost everything, also allowing dust to stick to everything. As with all electronics, heat is the enemy.

The burn through which you mentioned with LCD projectors is actually inherent with that technology. It will be exacerbated through the addition of haze/dust buildup (increased heat), but it is likely that you will see this with your projector at some point no matter what. This is due to the LCD panels and polarizing filters absorbing the light radiation.

There are ways to minimize the effects of haze/smoke on your projector. First, check with the manufacturer to see if they have filter kits. Some manufacturers who have projectors that are likely going to be in an entertainment setting know that there is the chance of contamination. They will sell additional filtration to minimize the effects of the haze/smoke. However, this does not mean that you will be impervious to its effect. You should still provide regular maintenance. Alternatively, you might want to consider a separate enclosure with filtered air for the projector if you are going to have it in too caustic of an environment.

I agree that solid state lighting will have less problems as they require less cooling. Additionally, if you are using a projector that has liquid cooling of the optics, then there will be less needs for fans. Liquid cooling is usually only found on large venue projectors with higher brightness than you are looking for.

So, your takeaway should be that you need to follow your manufacturers guidelines for properly maintaining the projector and talk to your sales rep about additions to prevent damage from haze.


----------

